# Losi 8 roller vs kit



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

Does anyone know much about the Losi Eight? I was wondering what the difference between the eight 2.0 and the eight kit. as far as i can tell is the flex0tune chassis is about the only difference.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

what about the B44 appose to the eight? yes i know one is nitro the other is electric. I'd rather have electric (cleaner). Is there a decent following for offroad racing in houston? 2wd? 4wd? electric or nitro?


----------



## Trinitybayrat (Sep 12, 2007)

Right now the best turnout is 1/8 buggy. Most are nitro but there are several guys that converted rc8s to electrics and the cars are sick fast. I run the HARC series race every month and there is at least 35-40 entries.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

Trinitybayrat said:


> Right now the best turnout is 1/8 buggy. Most are nitro but there are several guys that converted rc8s to electrics and the cars are sick fast. I run the HARC series race every month and there is at least 35-40 entries.


Well thats what i was affraid of. I never had luck with nitro, im not very good at tuning. Atleast, not with my Tmaxx. If I were to purchase a nitro buggy, what is the recommended buggy of choice. I've already got a really good 2.4ghz radio setup that will handle up to 4 channels so i really just need a roller and an engine


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I have both the B44 and Losi 8ight kit. The 2.0 is revised from the kit, and only comes in a race roller. They changed things to make it easier to drive and eliminate some issues with the 1.0. The B44 is a 1:10 so it's a different animal. Fun to drive both are to me. If you're use to driving electric on-road where your throttle is smooth and consistent the the 8ight shouldn't be a hard transition. Since the kit is around $300 it's not a bad choice. The B44 new is about the same anyway. 

I run brusded 10turn on the B44 w/ a 4600 NIMH and it is still QUICK. I know it will be crazy fast with LIPO abd Brushless. That's my next project..lol.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

kstoracing said:


> I have both the B44 and Losi 8ight kit. The 2.0 is revised from the kit, and only comes in a race roller. They changed things to make it easier to drive and eliminate some issues with the 1.0. The B44 is a 1:10 so it's a different animal. Fun to drive both are to me. If you're use to driving electric on-road where your throttle is smooth and consistent the the 8ight shouldn't be a hard transition. Since the kit is around $300 it's not a bad choice. The B44 new is about the same anyway.
> 
> I run brusded 10turn on the B44 w/ a 4600 NIMH and it is still QUICK. I know it will be crazy fast with LIPO abd Brushless. That's my next project..lol.


Well like i said previously, nitro isnt my strong point. I don't have good luck with the tuning side... But Losi does have a Conversion out to take the eight from nitro to electric... that might be an option


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

and i meant the RC8 not the B44, sorry my apologies


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

The 8ight 1.0 is still a very good buggy, and you can probably find a screaming deal on one right now. The 2.0 fixed some issues (outer hinge pins, tricky throttle linkage, not beaing able to shim diffs side to side, etc.) and has the TFT chassis. If money is no object then get the 2.0. If you get the 1.0 get with me or Jim Sheffield (Jim showed me a lot of things about the car) and we'll show you the tricks.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

*i COuld use some tricks on the 8.1*

Shoot, I could use some tips or tricks with the 8ight myself. Count me in on that.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

i will more than likely end up with an eight unless 1/10 offroad takes off. any recommendations for engines?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

If your not any good with tuning, you could consider converting to electric as you mentioned before. This is Earl's website and has lots of great info on electronics and other stuff.

www.carsports.com


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

kstoracing said:


> Shoot, I could use some tips or tricks with the 8ight myself. Count me in on that.


If I ever make another race I'll show you what I've learned so far. Adam, last time I was in RC Hobby in Sugar Land he still had one of the electric 8ight kits in stock. You might call them and see. Or Randy may be able to order, don't know if they're still making it?


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

i'd like to learn to tune a nitro motor if thats the route im gonna take. I did more bad than good when i converted my tmaxx from the 2.2 to the 3.3. I believe the adjustments i was making were too much instead of making minor adjustments i was making what were probably major adjustments


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Do you guys ever make to M&M. I'd like to know the tips to apply them to practice before the next race I can attend. If the weather permits I'll try and get some practice in there this Friday. My usual practice time...lol. There usually from 12 to 3 on Fridays.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

well if i ever get an 1/8 offroad car ill be out there hahaha


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Hell, I have my B44 I still need practice with. I like that more than my 1/8...naw i can't say that. I like them equally...lol. Meir's track is more for 1:10 scale any way but it's the closest. So I'll use it....lol. 

My poor Revo's feeling neglected now.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

hahaha i got rid of all my offroad stuff awhile back accept my slash. I mainly kept my daughers trucks and my vendetta and my xray t1...... got the serious itch to go play in the dirt though


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I dont think i could ever get rid of them. Maybe swap them out but not all of them.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

thats kinda the way i am with my vendetta, that thing is so retard fast its not even funny. i could step away from the xray t1 for an offroad car


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I need to work on my Nitro TC3. Needs some motor tuning just don't feel like messing with it. Brand new motor pretty much just had a hard time tuning it during break-in. Of course the fact that i like off road a little more doesn't help.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

back in the 80's thats all my brother and I ran was 1/12 offroad buggy. i miss it. I feel your pain on the tuning and breaking a motor in thing.... im not that good at it so hopefully when i get my 1/8 nitro buggy i'll learn the proper way of tuning etc.. Im just really torn on what kit to go with and what engine to go with


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I'd just say get a used roller, with as much spare parts as possible. And for an engine a simple 3port. OS, RB or Go. They're about 150ish, so if you just cook them it wont be too bad but, i knew one guy that would lean the **** out of an OS RG engine. For races it would keep up with the high dollar ones, but he just threw them away after a gallon or two. As long as you get off to a good break in, it's not bad. I run mine around 220 to 240. As long as you keep seeing smoke you're good. Don't be intimidated you, when in doubt go back to factory and start all over again.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

yea... i know more than likely i'll get a good used roller after i do taxes on my house and being self employeed.... this time of year kinda sucks. im just torn, i like losi and always ran losi when we raced offroad... but i love my xray i have now. the engineering is unlike anything else out in my opinion, then there is the rc8 that most people ive talked to run.....


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

If you have an electric background and is smooth with your throttle then Losi 8ight would fit you fine. Everyone likes the RC8 because its more forgiving than the Losi and the parts are cheap and available. 

My next buggy will be the Losi 2.0 or the MBX6. I think the Mugen would be more my driving style. But I will give the Losi until tax time too....lol.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

whatcha mean until tax time? come tax time its on like donkey kong hahaha i've been told about mugen.... supposed to be some really good stuff


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Mugen is top notch, only thing i hate about them their parts are more exspensive than Losi, and AE. I guess the answer would be not to brake stuff..lol. But the quality they put out is good. 

Just trying to give Losi a fair shot to get back on my good side. I just dont want to give up on her yet...lol.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

hahaha


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

kstoracing said:


> Do you guys ever make to M&M. I'd like to know the tips to apply them to practice before the next race I can attend. If the weather permits I'll try and get some practice in there this Friday. My usual practice time...lol. There usually from 12 to 3 on Fridays.


Can't do Friday. Was thinking about Saturday if the weather holds but I need to check the family schedule. I'd like to talk to Meir and see about getting a once a month race going on a Sat when they're not doing mini-scale. We'd run 1/8 and truggy of course, but hopefull we could get some 1/10 turnout also. I think it's the only way we'll get it going again.

I've had 1 problem with the 8ight that wasn't my fault, and that was the front center CVD throwing the press in pin out (on the center diff end) after less than a gallon of fuel. The other issue was caused by me being retarded and not noticing that the set screw on the adjusting nut started hitting the servo screw when I adjusted the brake bias. Ksto tell me what's going on with yours and I'll see if there's a fix.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Well, the only build issue I have was the shock screw backing out of the piston. But, i think i had too much shock travel. I set some droop on it to help with that...i hope. 

Mine is just tuning it to drive the way i want to. To have the back end slide around on a turn, jumping level. I think I can fix my errors on jumping, I have to remember to let off the throtle on those jumps. I just need to learn how to make the adjustments to cars to dial them in for a track is all. 

Other than the shock issue, i had no major issues with the rig. None major at least. I just keep tearing up bodies...lol.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Mier, is a special case. I'd like to race their since it so close. I think we have a better chance if we just all meet up and let him know what we're doing. The last race he tried I think only a hand full of people showed. I'd rather drive 20min to race than 50min anytime. Makes me want to get an 18th just to have a race near by.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

ok well i bought at RC8 tonight... im gonna get the engine put in and hopefully make it out to mikes friday during the day for some practice i'll post pics later


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

good luck. the good thing about that one, a lot of people run it around here, so help is abundant. I think I will just try and perfect my driving and dialing skills with the Losi. And try to become a contender...lol


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

here are the pics....


----------



## vwracing56 (Oct 5, 2007)

nice :cheers:


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

thanks I need to order a body and get smiley to paint it and get a new wing, and it will have little race rash after that heh come with a decent stock of extra parts too


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

kstoracing said:


> Do you guys ever make to M&M. I'd like to know the tips to apply them to practice before the next race I can attend. If the weather permits I'll try and get some practice in there this Friday. My usual practice time...lol. There usually from 12 to 3 on Fridays.


do you practice at m&m or mikes? I was thinking about going to mikes on friday to get alittle practice in and try to get this rc8 tuned


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

kstoracing said:


> Well, the only build issue I have was the shock screw backing out of the piston. But, i think i had too much shock travel. I set some droop on it to help with that...i hope.
> 
> Mine is just tuning it to drive the way i want to. To have the back end slide around on a turn, jumping level. I think I can fix my errors on jumping, I have to remember to let off the throtle on those jumps. I just need to learn how to make the adjustments to cars to dial them in for a track is all.
> 
> Other than the shock issue, i had no major issues with the rig. None major at least. I just keep tearing up bodies...lol.


You have to Loctite the shidnit out of that screw. Best if you can let it cure for a few hours before you put the shocks back together and fill. That will solve your issue. The Truhe setup is the best base, nearly everyone starts from there. The 8ight is really picky about ride height be sure it's right. Also, be sure the a-arms etc. move freely, you may need to ream a little. Makes a big difference. Are you ripping the nose off the bodies? Ovalize the mounting holes a little F&R so the body fits loosely and can slide a little. The 8ight chassis flexes a lot and will rip bodies up.

Adam, car looks good. Who'd you get it from? What engine's in it? IMO, it's easier to learn to tune on the street in front of your house rather than the track. You can hear the engine better, and you can run it a lot harder b/c you don't have to worry about crashing. I like to run mine in the street the night before a race and get it about 90% tuned, then fine tune it at the track.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Ksto, one of the things that kills turnouts at M&M is that nobody ever knows about the races till the last minute. That's why I wanna talk to Meir about setting a schedule so we can promote in advance. You have a B44, I do, Earl does, I know there are some Losis and K-cars out there too. Lot of trucks and 2wd sitting on shelves. No reason we can't run 1/10 and 1/8 on the same day, we used to do it all the time.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Mike's is too far for me. I live in Missouri City so I have to plan ahead for that one...lol. I would have to do that one on a Sat or Sun. I usually go to M&M since it is so close. Southside use to be the choice on the weekend.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Cjtamu: Yeah I remember those days. 1:10 and 1:8 on the same day. Yeah, it's early enough in the year that we can get him on board. I think if it's outsourced for him so all he has to do is say ok, he'll be up for it. In plus it keeps people from getting turned off by him too.

Those shocks been loctited multiple times. I just figure everytime I rebuild them or refill them to just tighten them. Hopefully, the droop will help out, because I ran no droop at all and I believe that was just too much stress on them. The funny thing it is only doing it on one shock. The others are fine. I think I have Truhe's set up on there now. I just need some practice time with it.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

ktsoracing: if you are gonna be at m&m tomorrow i'll come up there if they will let me run my rc8 on that track


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

cjtamu: i got the car from Derrick (tannerH)


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I'LL be up there with my Losi 8ight. I'll get there about 11:45 or so. I'll have the 44, 8, and Revo. I might bring the Revo, I been neglecting him. I need to work on him too.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

that'll work i'll try to make it up there


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

well i fired it up tonight..... kinda a pain to keep running at first then it got way too hot.... thats a air/fuel mixture adjustment, correct?


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I would open it up on the hs first that's usually the easiest to adjust for me. Then I would let it warm up a little to try the ls pinch test second. Then it also depends on your definition of "way too hot."


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

hot as in a drop of water boiled on the top of the head on contact


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Did you use a temp gun or the "spit method." It may be in the ball park. If the motor been sitting for a min. it would take a sec to start. If it runs on the ground pretty good, idles well, you're okay. Just open up the hs an hour or two and see if it cools down a lil. Some motors as long as you see consistent smoke you're ok, others are temp sensitive. I tune mine to run about 220 to 240 on my .21's. My 3.3 trx...i'll let that one run a lil hotter, but about the same.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

this is the .28 pro that comes in the RC8RTR


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh, ok that should hold you over until you get a .21. i've been hitting the Amain sales lately picking some up. 

My first rtr i kept the mil in 'til i burnt it up.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

yea this .28 is my learning dummy..... im pretty determined to learn how to properly tune a nitro motor. _I_ had a Tmaxx with the 3.3 in it that ate my lunch everytime i tried to start it.... once i got it started it would die because it was so hot.... i BELIEVE would be cause by being way too lean? I might pick you brain tomorrow when i get to m&m and see if i cant get you to help be get this thing in the ballpark before i destroy it hahaha


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

That's cool, I just hope I can be some help to you. We all have to ask some questions from time to time. Starting it could be a number of things glow plug, igniter, igniter battery, etc. but once you get it running and it tends to be too hot. Open up the hs needle first then your ls. I use a pinch test for the ls and once thats set tuning becomes much easier. After that all you adjust is the hs.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

once i got it started the first time it started extremely easy after that and would idle pretty good


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

i just think the overall mixture is too lean but ill tamper with that tomorrow at m&m


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Just start small and take your time


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

yeah all my adjustments with the tmaxx were probably too extreme. i had very little time to mess with it today after getting home from work then having to put the RX and rx pack in before having to get my daughter down for bed


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

cjtamu said:


> Ksto, one of the things that kills turnouts at M&M is that nobody ever knows about the races till the last minute. That's why I wanna talk to Meir about setting a schedule so we can promote in advance. You have a B44, I do, Earl does, I know there are some Losis and K-cars out there too. Lot of trucks and 2wd sitting on shelves. No reason we can't run 1/10 and 1/8 on the same day, we used to do it all the time.


Hey now, Dont forget about those of us with Yokomo's:hairout: I just bought a B44 about 10 minutes ago so count me in on that too! I will let a friend drive my Yoke.

Like i said before Chris anything i can do to help i will. I will bring my fleet and my friends so we can have a strong showing. 5 1/10th off roads sitting right next to me right now. i can provide a laptop but i dont have the autoscore software? Anything we can do to make it hands free on M&M the better i would think. I am willing to do alot of track prep when the time comes. If 1/8th and 1/10 run the same day there may need to be some track prep done between rounds as well to fix the divits from the big guys. I am all in if we do a once a month series type deal.

Who is going to approach Meir about all of this? Im down just say the word and ill jump in the ride and go give him a visit.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

im down for prep work and whatever needs to be done.... im sure with my old man being a software engineer, i can get my hands on a copy of autoscore for us to use.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

lol....I am sure Mier would be cool with setting up a racing program. Especially with regulars...lol. I think he does the 18th every other week or something like that. So I don't foresee him giving and obsticles to a program. He has a guy that tends the track regularly. Basically he keeps the grass from growing in the middle of the track...lol. No major changes to the track maintenance you know. Time to pack for practice tomorrow...lol.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

yea i need to go solder a pigtail and get stuff packed up to meet ya out there tomorrow. I'm gonna send ya a pm with my cell # and stuff


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Cypress- When I get to the house I'll send you some tuning info from the late, great, Ron Paris. Couple basic things: 1) set your idle gap for the carb at about 1mm and don't screw with it until you're done tuning!; 2) always tune from rich to lean. Richen the HSN until the car is stalling a little bit, then lean in small increments and run it for a minute or 2 until it runs good on top. Then check your LSN setting by running a couple fast passes, then bring it back and let it idle for 5 or 6 secs then nail the throttle. It should take off smoothly. Again, I like to get my LSN setting a hair rich, then come back until it's right, so I know it's not overlean. Also, it helps me to think of the HSN assembly as a funnel since it's the main supply. So if you richen it you've richened the LSN settings a little also, even though you haven't touched the LSN setting. You're looking for balance b/w the 2 needle settings.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Ksto and cypress, if y'all are there today go ahead and talk to Meir. The way I see it is as a casual club race kind of thing, one Sat a month off weekend from the THRC18 races. We'll handle promotion and track maintenance. Don't talk to him about new layout, new dirt, Bobcat, or anything that would cost him money at this point, LOL. We'll do what we can with the existing dirt and shovels. If the turnouts get good we can talk about bigger changes later. We'll run the races if he doesn't want to have David do it, but don't volunteer that. Like I said, casual, run what ya brung, don't want anyone turned away. We could mix classes if we need to, whatever. Maybe run a crash and burn race at the end with a $5 buy in winner take all pot, those are always fun. I'm going to try to get by Sat and talk to Meir.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

Sweet ill try that today


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

KTSO.... thanks for all your help today man


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

No problem dude. Glad I could help you a little. Your first engine is always the trickiest. We all have to ask questions at some point in time, as I see it.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

well i got the rc8 out awhile ago and it was kinda a pain to start, after it started i let it idle for about 3 or 4 minutes to get alittle heat in the engine and as soon as i tried to give it alittle throttle it died out..... tried to lean it out alittle (1/8 of a turn) and barely any help... i dont remember being thbis big of a pain in the rear friday haha


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Sounds like how it was with my Revo remember. I think my problem was the glow plug, I need to switch it out and it should clear it up. You can try that as well, may help may not. Just remember that the glow plugs are dispensable....lol. If that doesn't help leave the ignitor on a little longer to make sure it's warm enough to stay lit.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

yea did that and no progress


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Well, try leaning an 1/8th at a time then. Until ou get a little more consistency.


----------

